# Company Christmas Bonuses



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

We all know how bad the economy is. So I was just wondering if "your" company or the company you work for are giving any type of Christmas bonus to employees this year? And if unable to give any type of "bonus", i.e. money, gift certificate, a turkey or ham, etc., do you think a company should at least acknowledge the "season" with at least a card for their employees?? What are you guys thoughts?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I get my "Christmas" bonus in March and it's 10% of my salary. I miss getting one at Christmas time but I got over it. I've always received monatary bonuses at any company I have ever worked for. I think with the way the economy is anything is appreciated though.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ain't got a raise or a bonus from my job in 4 years.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

We give $50 or $100 (p/t - f/t) on the payday before Christmas and usually something larger at the end of our fiscal year (March) if we made money.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

My employer gives a turkey out every year.


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

I asked if we get a Christmas bonus and I was told, "your bonus is your J.O.B."
Good Point...I will go back and color!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Let me start by saying that I work for a local company that treats employees like ••••. For the business that I'm in, I would venture to guess we are in the top 5% of turnover rates. I will also say that my company's financials are posted due to it being a "non profit". They sure are not hurting for money, making many many millions of dollars a year in "profit". Our bonus this year was a brown paper bag with some Halloween candy and popcorn in it. Merry Friggin' Christmas. 
I'm not by any means a greedy person, I would have rathered a card or something. The bag of candy was flat out insulting. I hope no one has a worse bonus than ours.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds like you have some cheapskates heading the company Beeritself. Maybe you should rent National Lampoon's Christmas with Chevy Chase and laugh it off.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We give a Christmas bonus every year in the form of closing the entire week with pay for all full time employees. on top of that this year we are having a christmas party for the crew and families, with a monetary bonus. We are by no means rich or wealthy, but i believe is showing a little gratitude to the people that make a business prosper. for without my employees I would have no company. With that said, Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

45 bucks, from a multi-BILLION dollar company


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

My employer is very generous with our Christmas bonuses. I guess that's why he can't run us off! Now on the other hand our managers don't get as much actually not even close to what we get but they make it up all year.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

As a Fed employee, we never get any type of bonus. Christmas or not. And my pay is frozen.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Well the company that I work for gave us a Ham this year, which is about the same as for the last 20 years. We do get quarterly bonuses if the company makes money and if the safety factor is right. We are being sold to International Paper right after the new year for 4.6 Billion dollars. I wonder if I'll get my 1% of That???:whistling:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Why do people complain about getting a little to no bonus or anything...be happy you have a job and can provide for yourself and your family!!! Think about the people who have no job and have to do whatever they can to feed themselves and their family. Also what about the armed forces? you dont hear them complain about no bonus. alot of them got a deployment as a christmas bonus!!! Remember if you think yo have it bad or being treated unfair....others have it wayyyyy worse than you so be thankful for what you have


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

I worked for a very micro business (2-4 emp.'s) for 9 years - $1000 bonus.

Very micro bus. got bought out by company listed on NASDAQ - $200 for all employees in the corp. Go figure...

Ain't complaining though. Somethin's better than nothin' and they gave me the opp. of a lifetime.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Back in the day I gave 10% of the anual salary before commision, but now I would be lucky to afford a card. I hate to say this but we could all use a Hurricane. Don't be hate'n, all of us know it brings work and money in the aftermath.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> Why do people complain about getting a little to no bonus or anything...be happy you have a job and can provide for yourself and your family!!! Think about the people who have no job and have to do whatever they can to feed themselves and their family. Also what about the armed forces? you dont hear them complain about no bonus. alot of them got a deployment as a christmas bonus!!! Remember if you think yo have it bad or being treated unfair....others have it wayyyyy worse than you so be thankful for what you have


*AMEN!!! I thought long and hard about that while sleeping in a hole in the desert on Christmas day TWICE!!! But I knew my family was not starving like alot of the enemy troops were and they were safe, so that was a gift in itself. Next time you see a service member thank them, and if you have a place at your table for the hollidays ask one or more to share the feast with you. Many don't have family or the means to get to them. And yes, I practice what I preach.:yes:*


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> Why do people complain about getting a little to no bonus or anything...be happy you have a job and can provide for yourself and your family!!! Think about the people who have no job and have to do whatever they can to feed themselves and their family. Also what about the armed forces? you dont hear them complain about no bonus. alot of them got a deployment as a christmas bonus!!! Remember if you think yo have it bad or being treated unfair....others have it wayyyyy worse than you so be thankful for what you have


Let me first start out by saying that I am a county employee who gets no bonus. I am thankful for my job, and get other perks in exchange for bonuses (holiday leave, etc)

It is important to remember that while there are businesses that struggle, there are also PLENTY who make good money on the backs of their hard working employees. That being said, one should not stand by and only be thankful they have a job while the boss lives in a million dollar home.

Yes thank you to our troops for their service that they signed up for.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

State employes havent gotten a raise in 5 years, this year the great gov. we have gave friday off paid. No raise in 5 years.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

bukshot01 said:


> Let me first start out by saying that I am a county employee who gets no bonus. I am thankful for my job, and get other perks in exchange for bonuses (holiday leave, etc)
> 
> It is important to remember that while there are businesses that struggle, there are also PLENTY who make good money on the backs of their hard working employees. That being said, one should not stand by and only be thankful they have a job while the boss lives in a million dollar home.
> 
> *Yes thank you to our troops for their service that they signed up for*.


That feels like a backhanded thank you. As if, since we "signed up" for it, we deserve to be away from our families during the holidays.

Sorry if I took that wrong, just my $.02...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

We (city employees) were informed via the city councils meeting posted on the internet that the county is going to "consolidate" with our section if the city manager has his way.
No lube for our bonus..........

EOD, seems like there's some thin skin for some reason.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

kanaka said:


> We (city employees) were informed via the city councils meeting posted on the internet that the county is going to "consolidate" with our section if the city manager has his way.
> No lube for our bonus..........
> 
> EOD, seems like there's some thin skin for some reason.


Not at all, that was just the impression I got from reading it...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> State employes havent gotten a raise in 5 years, this year the great gov. we have gave friday off paid. No raise in 5 years.


you have a state job that alot of people would love and kill to have and you bitch about no raise in 5 yrs?? Awesome job on being selfish!!!! You have it wayyyyy better than alot of people! Like i said before there are veterans who fought for this country who cant even provide for themselves let alone their family and your bitching about no raises? Before you whine about something make sure others arent worse off than you first!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

havent seen a raise or a bonus in almost 6 years now and dont think Ill see one anytime soon


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am getting a bonus this year! A bonus week off without pay! And maybe the same cheesy xmas card with a kid playing with a remote control and a box flying around the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I work for a business out of Tampa that had revenues of nearly $60M this year. I got a $50 gift card (used to be $250). The owner also decided this year that salaried employees can have both Friday and Monday off for Christmas and New Years. I'm thankful to have a job, there's a lot of people who have it worse than me.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*just maybe*



kanaka said:


> We (city employees) were informed via the city councils meeting posted on the internet that the county is going to "consolidate" with our section if the city manager has his way.
> No lube for our bonus..........
> 
> EOD, seems like there's some thin skin for some reason.


 
Just maybe EOD is thin skinned because he/she has spent holidays and time away from family with no recognition or bonus for years. Having done the same thing, I can see how that statement could be read " you asked for it" And maybe we did- when we signed up to serve, our country ..

as far as bonus issue- after the military, I worked for various firms, received only one bonus (money) in all that time. With the current state of affairs, I assume everyone is trimming expenses, including bonuses. I go along with " It would just be nice to have a good job" . What difference does it make what the firm/ boss made, unless you are part of the occupy set.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> you have a state job that alot of people would love and kill to have and you bitch about no raise in 5 yrs?? Awesome job on being selfish!!!! You have it wayyyyy better than alot of people! Like i said before there are veterans who fought for this country who cant even provide for themselves let alone their family and your bitching about no raises? Before you whine about something make sure others arent worse off than you first!


 
I dont need or want to hear any shit out of your mouth, I damn sure do have it rough since you are nosie enough to same something about me. I havent had a job in atleast 8 months, im 29 years old and went back to college and just Graduated in May, I have a family member that works for the state and they havent had a raise, cost of living rasie nothing in over 5 years. Everything else goes up but pay. This great gov we have was trying to mess with pension plans but that didnt work out for him. He was so nice to give the state employes off Friday with pay. Thanks. He is worst than charlie christ.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> I dont need or want to hear any shit out of your mouth, I damn sure do have it rough since you are nosie enough to same something about me. I havent had a job in atleast 8 months, im 29 years old and went back to college and just Graduated in May, I have a family member that works for the state and they havent had a raise, cost of living rasie nothing in over 5 years. Everything else goes up but pay. This great gov we have was trying to mess with pension plans but that didnt work out for him. He was so nice to give the state employes off Friday with pay. Thanks. He is worst than charlie christ.


so your bitching about not getting a raise in 5 yrs at a job you have been at only around 8 months? And you are still bitching about your job with the STATE when others are looking for any kind of work so they can provide anything for their families!!! Let me also guess you are single and only have to worry about yourself? Because all you keep whining about is you, you, you. Since you are so upset that you havent got a raise in the 8 months you have been there please step aside and give your job to somebody who would be thankful to have it you selfish SOB!!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Uhhhh...think you mis-read, looks like he's saying he's unemployed to me. Why do you want to attack people over this especially when you don't even know what you are attacking them about?



fisheye48 said:


> so your bitching about not getting a raise in 5 yrs at a job you have been at only around 8 months? And you are still bitching about your job with the STATE when others are looking for any kind of work so they can provide anything for their families!!! Let me also guess you are single and only have to worry about yourself? Because all you keep whining about is you, you, you. Since you are so upset that you havent got a raise in the 8 months you have been there please step aside and give your job to somebody who would be thankful to have it you selfish SOB!!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

We have not had a raise in a couple of years and my company does not give out any kind of bonuses. 

I got a job and can give my little girl a good christmas so that is good enough for me.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Uhhhh...think you mis-read, looks like he's saying he's unemployed to me. Why do you want to attack people over this especially when you don't even know what you are attacking them about?


im sorry there forum police. i did mis-read, guess you have never done that huh?? Im not attacking anyone just telling people to stop bitching, whining, and complaining when they have it wayyyyy better than alot of people who dont have a job, or have to work their ass off at the job they have so that they can provide for their family. A christmas bonus is a extra you get at work it is not something that is mandated that every company has to give. I have worked at jobs where we got a very good bonus at the end of the year and i have worked at others that said thank you for all your hard work be back at work on monday. Did i complain? nope becasue i was thankful for having a job so that i could provide.


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

8lb. Honey- baked Ham.
$60.00 value.
Super good
Hate to say it, but I would rather have it than an 8lb. Flounder.

Shipoke


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

We had a nine day window where we got 20% off of store merchandise. 
This is at one of the big box stores.....Lowe's.
Funny thing was that during those nine days all of our sales pricing disappeared and everything was back at original cost!
Ya just gotta love it!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, the irony of you calling me forum police. Guess that makes you the Christmas Bonus Quit yer Bitchin' police, eh? And for the record, I will always continue to never be satisfied with my salary/bonus/benefits no matter how much I make...the day you are happy with your status quo then you probably aren't deserving of any additional pay or bonus anyways. So as far as I'm concerned...bitch on people!!

Anyways, Merry Christmas, hope you cheer up some before the 25th!



fisheye48 said:


> im sorry there forum police. i did mis-read, guess you have never done that huh?? Im not attacking anyone just telling people to stop bitching, whining, and complaining when they have it wayyyyy better than alot of people who dont have a job, or have to work their ass off at the job they have so that they can provide for their family. A christmas bonus is a extra you get at work it is not something that is mandated that every company has to give. I have worked at jobs where we got a very good bonus at the end of the year and i have worked at others that said thank you for all your hard work be back at work on monday. Did i complain? nope becasue i was thankful for having a job so that i could provide.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Everyone has the right to complain about their situation, regardless if somebody else has it worse. There is always somebody who has it better also. I agree with Wharf Rat also, never be content, always want more, whether it's money, benefits, or just being more appreciated where you work.


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Dang guys, I didn't mean to start a war here...was just curious how other companies were handling the issue..Regardless of any kind of "bonuses", I am VERY happy to just HAVE a job..so many do not..I do think a company should acknowledge their employees at this time of year in some way..like I said, just a card or even a verbal.."THANKS, and Merry Christmas"..


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> im sorry there forum police. i did mis-read, guess you have never done that huh?? Im not attacking anyone just telling people to stop bitching, whining, and complaining when they have it wayyyyy better than alot of people who dont have a job, or have to work their ass off at the job they have so that they can provide for their family. A christmas bonus is a extra you get at work it is not something that is mandated that every company has to give. I have worked at jobs where we got a very good bonus at the end of the year and i have worked at others that said thank you for all your hard work be back at work on monday. Did i complain? nope becasue i was thankful for having a job so that i could provide.


A bonus and a raise, or COL adjustment are two different things.....I have not had a salary increase in going on 7 years and yeah...It pisses me off and I can bitch about it all I damn well want. Am I thankful I have a job. Sure am. Still gona bitch when I want. It does a body good.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't get raises but I do get a great bonus check twice a year.

And yes, I am EXTREMELY grateful to have a job.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't complain, I have a job, I have God given abilities to do many things if the job I have does not work out. Would I like more, absolutely! Which is why I am attending college to better myself. I am not young but I still have dreams and goals. I look around and realize I have it much better than a lot of people. My vehicles were built in the mid to late 90's but they run and I have not had car payments for some time. I chose, after job lost in NC and desire to return home, to buy a refurb doublewide and a little piece of land when it was obvious that the price of homes were not realistic for this area, 2004. Trailer I bought with cash, land was paid off last year. We live and die by our choices. Some are miserable because they chose to follow the Mr and Mrs Jones. Some are just miserable, I say if you are unhappy of your situation, change it. I get raises and will probably get a bonus in March. But this time next year I could also be unemployed, either way I choose not to be miserable and will survive because of my lack of bills. Just saying......everyone has choices.
PS: Thank you to those whom chose to serve, I did not, but am truly grateful. Because of you and those like you I live in a country that allows us to have and make choices. And give my .02 worth.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Too much junk said:


> Well the company that I work for gave us a Ham this year, which is about the same as for the last 20 years. We do get quarterly bonuses if the company makes money and if the safety factor is right. We are being sold to International Paper right after the new year for 4.6 Billion dollars. I wonder if I'll get my 1% of That???:whistling:


You'll get a turkey next year!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason II, Jason II, Jason II, you should know folks are going to whine it don't matter if you gave them a sack of cash... Nature of the beast that folks are greedy! Yes, we would also be included in this "accusation"...there are just different levels!

I haven't had an actual raise in many years, except the 3 % that the Gov took was re-inbursed by my agency. Am I thankful, YES...would I like a bonus or raise? HECK YEAH! Am I happy w/ what I got? HECK YEAH, since I have it better then ALOT of folk!!!

I applaud those who are employers that give a bonus of sorts, since these perks are not written in stone and vary from year to year. Those who get bonus's wether it be a ham/turkey/$$$, be thankful!!!

To all: Have a very Mery CHRISTmas, and remember what this season is about!!! CHRIST!!! :thumbup:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*plus one*

I like your attitude!!:thumbup::thumbup: I did serve but unfortunately given what I see today, would not if I had to start over. :no: You give up too much, the only real compensation was the company you had during the years. 

Merry Christmas and enjoy what you have-  complaining and wishing for more is a waste of energy and time.



Faithnfishin said:


> I can't complain, I have a job, I have God given abilities to do many things if the job I have does not work out. Would I like more, absolutely! Which is why I am attending college to better myself. I am not young but I still have dreams and goals. I look around and realize I have it much better than a lot of people. My vehicles were built in the mid to late 90's but they run and I have not had car payments for some time. I chose, after job lost in NC and desire to return home, to buy a refurb doublewide and a little piece of land when it was obvious that the price of homes were not realistic for this area, 2004. Trailer I bought with cash, land was paid off last year. We live and die by our choices. Some are miserable because they chose to follow the Mr and Mrs Jones. Some are just miserable, I say if you are unhappy of your situation, change it. I get raises and will probably get a bonus in March. But this time next year I could also be unemployed, either way I choose not to be miserable and will survive because of my lack of bills. Just saying......everyone has choices.
> PS: Thank you to those whom chose to serve, I did not, but am truly grateful. Because of you and those like you I live in a country that allows us to have and make choices. And give my .02 worth.


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow Faithnfishin,
you have hit a nerve! Normally I read and steer clear of these conversations. I am very glad I read all the way to your post. It is so very real for me, I try to teach my kids about their choices and help guide them through the decisions that 10,12,13,15 yr olds have. 
I also whole-heartily agree with you about service to our country. I grew up moving as a Army"brat". The first choice I had as an adult was to stay in one place longer than four years. 
I made the choice to stay right here in Pensacola! I have many interactions with our servicemen and make it a point to say THANK YOU for your service every chance I get. I too have it way better than a lot and still strive for more to do better by God and my family. 
Thank you for your post.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> so your bitching about not getting a raise in 5 yrs at a job you have been at only around 8 months? And you are still bitching about your job with the STATE when others are looking for any kind of work so they can provide anything for their families!!! Let me also guess you are single and only have to worry about yourself? Because all you keep whining about is you, you, you. Since you are so upset that you havent got a raise in the 8 months you have been there please step aside and give your job to somebody who would be thankful to have it you selfish SOB!!!!


 
Listen here, I never called any names or talked down to you in any way. Its Christmas time but im always ready to play, if you are that big bad man give me a call and you can come by and we will talk about it. 

I dont have a job still, I went back to college to graduate and did so in May and have been looking for a job. I have a family member that barley gets by because of the great state not giving state employes a raise in over 5 years, and the GREAT gov. thinks that one paid friday off is a good deed. The cost of living including electric, water, ect ect, has gone up but no one execpt the big guys get raises. 5+ years without a raise. Yes you are bright about me being single, but you are wrong about having to worry about no one but myself. Like i said its Christmas time so this really isnt the right time to do/talk all this but since you know so much about me give me a call and we will go from there. Have a good day and a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Uhhhh...think you mis-read, looks like he's saying he's unemployed to me. Why do you want to attack people over this especially when you don't even know what you are attacking them about?


Cause thats what he does, thats what he has always done since day one. I cant believe you are just seeing this.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Faithnfishin said:


> I can't complain, I have a job, I have God given abilities to do many things if the job I have does not work out. Would I like more, absolutely! Which is why I am attending college to better myself. I am not young but I still have dreams and goals. I look around and realize I have it much better than a lot of people. My vehicles were built in the mid to late 90's but they run and I have not had car payments for some time. I chose, after job lost in NC and desire to return home, to buy a refurb doublewide and a little piece of land when it was obvious that the price of homes were not realistic for this area, 2004. Trailer I bought with cash, land was paid off last year. We live and die by our choices. Some are miserable because they chose to follow the Mr and Mrs Jones. Some are just miserable, I say if you are unhappy of your situation, change it. I get raises and will probably get a bonus in March. But this time next year I could also be unemployed, either way I choose not to be miserable and will survive because of my lack of bills. Just saying......everyone has choices.
> PS: Thank you to those whom chose to serve, I did not, but am truly grateful. Because of you and those like you I live in a country that allows us to have and make choices. And give my .02 worth.


I agree with some of the other positive comments re your post. Well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

I own a small seasonal business. I have a few full timers and lots of seasonal workers. I always give a Christmas bonus to my full and part time employees. Where else does a part timer get a Christmas bonus?

What chaps my ass is hardly anyone says thank you...Its like they think they are entitled to it. Really pisses me off!

Here's a hint, those who say thank you and are appreciative always get top $$ the others not so much.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

deeptracks said:


> A bonus and a raise, or COL adjustment are two different things.....I have not had a salary increase in going on 7 years and yeah...It pisses me off and I can bitch about it all I damn well want. Am I thankful I have a job. Sure am. Still gona bitch when I want. It does a body good.


Man talking with fisheye is like talking to the tree out front, waste of time. Im done, i made my point along with many others like you to him and he still is one of those that thinks he is right.

Merry Christmas deeptracks.


----------



## rsekerka73 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have never seen a Bonus in 9 years and get a company shirt once a year and need to represent my company with it all year long??? But I can't complain either, I am working a job I enjoy and am employed..

Robert


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

The company I work for is under a pay freeze due to the economy. No more holiday pay and I have to work Christmas day. It is extremely stressful at times and I get docked for a 30 minute lunch that I never get due to staffing cutbacks. Just stating facts. I am not at all complaining. I have a job, got a 12lb turkey and also a 1% bonus check based on last years income. Very happy to have a job while working for a great company. I love what I do for a living. I benefit from being able to help people and hopefully in the process make a positive difference in their lives. I truly believe that is the best gift that I can give and I get to do it all year long. I feel bad for those out there that are struggling, been there. Hope the New Year brings success and happiness to all. 
:thumbsup: Merry Christmas


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Listen here, I never called any names or talked down to you in any way. Its Christmas time but im always ready to play, if you are that big bad man give me a call and you can come by and we will talk about it.
> 
> I dont have a job still, I went back to college to graduate and did so in May and have been looking for a job. I have a family member that barley gets by because of the great state not giving state employes a raise in over 5 years, and the GREAT gov. thinks that one paid friday off is a good deed. The cost of living including electric, water, ect ect, has gone up but no one execpt the big guys get raises. 5+ years without a raise. Yes you are bright about me being single, but you are wrong about having to worry about no one but myself. Like i said its Christmas time so this really isnt the right time to do/talk all this but since you know so much about me give me a call and we will go from there. Have a good day and a Merry Christmas.



5 years without a raise sucks but there are others worse off than that. Working for the Gov you have to realize that taking the job that your bonuses and raises depends on the economy, budget cuts, etc. Not getting a raise is far better off than being unemployed, at least you have some income coming in. Bitching about raises and bonuses doesn't do anything. There are guys getting shot at on the other side of the world, guys risking their lives to protect us here on our streets and so on that dont get paid near as much as they should so before I start to bitch about raises and bonuses you kinda gotta look at the big picture, yeah its nice to blow off steam but we should be thankful for what we have and not what we are not getting. As far as the gov part it will likely never change for the better in the near future. There are a lot more jobs out there than people realize. It might not be your dream job or the money you want but there is a way to get some type of income.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Splittine said:


> 5 years without a raise sucks but there are others worse off than that. Working for the Gov you have to realize that taking the job that your bonuses and raises depends on the economy, budget cuts, etc. Not getting a raise is far better off than being unemployed, at least you have some income coming in. Bitching about raises and bonuses doesn't do anything. There are guys getting shot at on the other side of the world, guys risking their lives to protect us here on our streets and so on that dont get paid near as much as they should so before I start to bitch about raises and bonuses you kinda gotta look at the big picture, yeah its nice to blow off steam but we should be thankful for what we have and not what we are not getting. As far as the gov part it will likely never change for the better in the near future. There are a lot more jobs out there than people realize. It might not be your dream job or the money you want but there is a way to get some type of income.


For sure, No bitching really just stating the facts that a close family member and i have talked about the situations and how our great gov sure looks out for state employes. First he was trying to take away pention checks or lower them, then on top of that state employes that put their life on the line havent had raises in 5 years plus. I was just stating the fact that i guess he felt like he did something good by giving them friday off with pay. Lets not go to overboard.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I dont have a job and would love to have one for the state, bounes, raise or not. I have been thinking about going to the police academey at owcc but after i see how they get treated i think i will lean towards something else.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*How ??*

......."how they get treated"...... HOW ?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah we got our annual Christmas bonus. Of which is all gone! lol. It never seems like enough though come Christmas time. So many presents to buy!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> I dont have a job and would love to have one for the state, bounes, raise or not. I have been thinking about going to the police academey at owcc but after i see how they get treated i think i will lean towards something else.


I actually AM going to the academy after i get back from boot camp and A-School for the Coast Guard Reserves. How do they get treated? I cannot think of a better job than helping my own community while serving my nation. I for one am really really excited! I know a lot of guys in local law enforcement, and the amount of money you make, after the first year, is determined by how hard you are willing to work.The opportunity to make extra funds is always there. So is the opportunity for progression within the force. Hard work, hard work, hard work. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Our yearly bonus is calculated by our stock price, not the companies profits. Basically, "How can we structure a bonus w/o paying out any money?" Who in the hell does that and appreciates their employees for the revenues they he earn? I can't influence stock price one iota. GOD HELP ME but I'm feeling like Occupy Corporate America/World Corporate.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> I dont have a job and would love to have one for the state, bounes, raise or not. I have been thinking about going to the police academey at owcc but after i see how they get treated i think i will lean towards something else.


And I hope you find the job you are looking for, these are hard times for many people and I know what it feels like to be unemployed. It can be a very scary situation, trust me, if you have a wife and kids depending on you it can make for a very tough time. Like as stated by someone previously, there are more jobs out there than most people may realize. 
Don't lock yourself into only jobs "you think" you fit, depending on your skills and experience you may fit into jobs that you had never considered. My .02 is to apply for every job that is even close to what your considering and do not be afraid to look out of state to get by until the economy turns. If I lost my job today I would not hesitate to look out of country. Good luck.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I work for a big company, we got a long sleeve company t-shirt, a $100 gift card and they do a on site Christmas party every year for employees and family. I worked for Solutia for 15 years. Right before I left we was getting fruit baskets.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I got $35. Been with the company for 18 months. I'm happy I got that, just 2 years ago I got a 10% decrease in pay, keeping my job was the bonus. Lucky to have the job I have.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My boss always gives bonuses. Even despite 2010's massive setbacks with the oil spill, he still gave us our usual bonus.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Forced retirement and on SS; no bonus there. So I do some contract work with individuals and companies to try to make ends meet. You think I get a bonus from my employers?? Right...I can't even get some of them to pay the bills they owe. 

But like fisheye states, I am a heck of a lot better off than a lot of people who do not have the benefit of any income. 

Having been in business before with employees, I do not understand the mentality of the employees who "expect" a bonus. A bonus, if one is given by your employer, is a "gift". You don't earn it, it is given. So, when you get one do you do the right thing and send your employer a "thank you" card and let him know how much you appreciate him providing you with a job and then giving you a gift on top of that? And in return, do you give your employer a gift of any kind? Just asking..


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

fishn4real said:


> Forced retirement and on SS; no bonus there. So I do some contract work with individuals and companies to try to make ends meet. You think I get a bonus from my employers?? Right...I can't even get some of them to pay the bills they owe.
> 
> But like fisheye states, I am a heck of a lot better off than a lot of people who do not have the benefit of any income.
> 
> Having been in business before with employees, I do not understand the mentality of the employees who "expect" a bonus. A bonus, if one is given by your employer, is a "gift". You don't earn it, it is given. So, when you get one do you do the right thing and send your employer a "thank you" card and let him know how much you appreciate him providing you with a job and then giving you a gift on top of that? And in return, do you give your employer a gift of any kind? Just asking..


So true. Wonder how many spent $10 to send something to there employer. I know I didn't but I'm not botching either.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

No, nothing, no party, no card, just a email from my immediate manager. Very large world-wide company


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

fishn4real said:


> Forced retirement and on SS; no bonus there. So I do some contract work with individuals and companies to try to make ends meet. You think I get a bonus from my employers?? Right...I can't even get some of them to pay the bills they owe.
> 
> But like fisheye states, I am a heck of a lot better off than a lot of people who do not have the benefit of any income.
> 
> Having been in business before with employees, *I do not understand the mentality of the employees who "expect" a bonus. A bonus, if one is given by your employer, is a "gift". You don't earn it, it is given. So, when you get one do you do the right thing and send your employer a "thank you" card and let him know how much you appreciate him providing you with a job and then giving you a gift on top of that? And in return, do you give your employer a gift of any kind? Just asking*..


^^^^^The troof!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

As the "employees" are doing the grunt work making management and owners thier money, why shouldn't they get a little something? And, yes, I am a Vet. I spent a few holidays overseas including Christmas. I signed up for it. It was part of what was expected of me. I spent a good many more on shift or out of town on jobs in oilfield or pipeline. There again, part of what I signed up for. Far as sending my employers a bonus? Really? I give them 40 hours minimal every week. Helping make the money that feeds thier family too. It's a symbiotic relationship. They need us, we need a paycheck. Not bitching, just my view. So, when they release a earnings statement and we see the profit, sure, we feel like we might ought to get a tiny piece of the pie. Back to the military part. My son is home from Korea for Christmas. I am extremely proud of him. Now we have something else in common, we are both now Vets. Sure, I am glad of what I have and my $50 Christmas shopping spree at Oaks Meats. On the same note, always try to do better for yourself, family, and try to do right by your employer. Kinda disjointed sounding, but, hope it makes some sort of sense.....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I got $200 bucks, this was the first year we got a bonus so I was very happy to see it


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Smarty said:


> The company I work for is under a pay freeze due to the economy. No more holiday pay and I have to work Christmas day. It is extremely stressful at times and I get docked for a 30 minute lunch that I never get due to staffing cutbacks. Just stating facts. I am not at all complaining. I have a job, got a 12lb turkey and also a 1% bonus check based on last years income. Very happy to have a job while working for a great company. I love what I do for a living. I benefit from being able to help people and hopefully in the process make a positive difference in their lives. I truly believe that is the best gift that I can give and I get to do it all year long. I feel bad for those out there that are struggling, been there. Hope the New Year brings success and happiness to all.
> :thumbsup: Merry Christmas


What company is open on Christmas Day? Any company open Christmas i dont want to do any buisness with.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> What company is open on Christmas Day? Any company open Christmas i dont want to do any buisness with.


Some folks have to get medical attention, fuel, or last minute groceries and such on Christmas day. Just like on other "holidays" of the year, and it keeps some folks employed. Just a little food for thought.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Some folks have to get medical attention, fuel, or last minute groceries and such on Christmas day. Just like on other "holidays" of the year, and it keeps some folks employed. Just a little food for thought.


+1. If I need the police, emt, firefighter, gas, etc it's nice to have that option. Sucks people have to work on Christmas but its gotta happen.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> What company is open on Christmas Day? Any company open Christmas i dont want to do any buisness with.


Chinese Restaurants... have you never seen "A Christmas Story"?






Jim


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> What company is open on Christmas Day? Any company open Christmas i dont want to do any buisness with.


 I understand your point of view but there are many places of bussiness that have to continue operating. I'm a nurse working in a nursing home/ post acute care rehabilitation center. Worked tonight and had to scramble to get it all done. I've worked there for over 7 years now so some of my patients are just like my own family. I work the 3-11 shift so I spend more of my awake hours there than I do at home. It all worked out well though. I was able to take the 24th off and that is when my family gets together for Christmas. This year is my ex-wifes turn to have our 2 sons for the holiday break but she let me have them both to do presents at my house and dinner with my family at my nieces house. Next year when they're both with me during the break I will do the same for her.
The kids really had a good Christmas this year partly thanks to my job. Now if my girlfriend would hurry up and move her fine a$$ in with me it'll be a good New Year :thumbsup:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I give all my deserving employees bonuses at Christmas time because I want them concentrating on their work not worrying about me making money and them not. My business is only as good as my worst employee so I dont want any of them disgruntled and want all of them to know how much they mean to the company. If we dont need you, you aint hired. No job is supposed to be charity, if you work hard you'll be rewarded and if you feel slighted thank a veteran that you have the right to quit and go to work somewhere else. Make your own way son, dont count on someone else to do it for you. If you do, you'll always be behind.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

*" thank a veteran that you have the right to quit and go to work somewhere else.*

I know that there are a lot of military on this site so I'm sure that this post will offend many. I do not intend to diminish what the soldiers do in their jobs, for which they are compensated. But the fact is, the above mentioned right was defended in a court of law not on the battle field, and the parties defending this right were lawyers not soldiers.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

fishn4real said:


> *" thank a veteran that you have the right to quit and go to work somewhere else.*
> 
> I know that there are a lot of military on this site so I'm sure that this post will offend many. I do not intend to diminish what the soldiers do in their jobs, for which they are compensated. But the fact is, the above mentioned right was defended in a court of law not on the battle field, and the parties defending this right were lawyers not soldiers.


NO... The fact is that the right was decided on the battlefield many wars ago. That must've been a joke.

Most lawyers are worthless and are not to be credited with anything.

Lyin Dog, if only every employer belived this way our country would be in a better situation.

I believe in National Lampoons Christmas Vacation's interpretation of the Christmas Bonus. But, I work for the county... No complaints, its just that bonus's do not apply.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Smarty. Please post picture of " fine a$$ girlfriend" .


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

bukshot01 said:


> NO... The fact is that the right was decided on the battlefield many wars ago. That must've been a joke.
> 
> Most lawyers are worthless and are not to be credited with anything.
> 
> ...


Not. You can thank a lawyer that you have the right to speak your opinion; ie, freedom of speech, written into the U.S. Constitution, and written by a lawyer.
:thumbsup:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> For sure, No bitching really just stating the facts that a close family member and i have talked about the situations and how our great gov sure looks out for state employes. First he was trying to take away pention checks or lower them, then on top of that state employes that put their life on the line havent had raises in 5 years plus. I was just stating the fact that i guess he felt like he did something good by giving them friday off with pay. Lets not go to overboard.


 
You talk like governement employees are owed something extra? Why is that? Pretty much everyone in my industry (construction) has taken a *pay reduction* or has been laid off. And they work harder than any state employee I've ever seen.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Great company, very generous. Cheers!


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Even though your thread wasn't malicious in any manner. It was going to be attacked. Your dealing with both the employee and employer sides. You really cant just blame this economy due to the very facts that company bonuses were fading every year for years now. some still honor it and others have done away with it. That's just the new American way. The very term use everyday that you should be happy you have a job. It can be reversed as in saying you should be happy you have a employee willing to work their buns off to supply the very product that you sell and make a profit from. I still believe in the old fashion ways on if you work, you will be rewarded but unfortunately I also believe those days are fading away at a fast rate. 

Heck, they played *Ebenezer Scrooge *for years and some people never got the message or just plain didn't care. Take this as you choose but I really think we the people of such a great country have truly lost our ways and values in some ways.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

lsucole said:


> Smarty. Please post picture of " fine a$$ girlfriend" .


 Sorry but I will not be held responsible for any damage done to your keyboard :no: 
You'll have to give it a yank to someone elses lady.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

While I respect the contribution of the founding father lawyers, they didn't give me those rights. Those rights are endowed by our creator God, and are inalienable. That's why the concept of "freedom" we have as Americans is so powerful around the world plus because they mirror the free will God gives us to do what we will. Flame war begin!


----------

